# Best way to catch minnows?



## buckdawg (Feb 7, 2007)

I'd like to spend a few minutes before I go out to catch a few minnows to use. As I'm new to this I'm not sure what the best method would be. Seine? Cast net? Umbrella net? or Minnow Trap?

I'll be fishing O'Shaughnessy mainly if that helps. I don't particularly like the idea of leaving my trap out overnight but if that's what you guys suggest I'll do it.

Thanks!!!


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

I use a castnet myself. Learned to use one as a child and never used anything else.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

Use a cast net if you want shad. If you want creek chubs go with a minnow trap in a stream. Bait it with dog food. Get one that is galvanized, not the black plastic coated type. Galvanized will out catch the black ones 10 to 1.


----------



## CincyDave (Jan 19, 2007)

> Galvanized will out catch the black ones 10 to 1.


Why to the galvanized catch more? I just bought a black plastic coated one.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

I don't know why. I had both kinds until I threw out the black coated one. I put them in the same hole, same bait, and everytime the galvanized trap is loaded and the black one has one or two in it.


----------



## CincyDave (Jan 19, 2007)

Supercanoe,

Thanks for the info. Wish I had known earlier. Oh well, maybe mine will get stolen, and I'll get a galvanized next.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

Minnow trap for minnows, cast net for shad. Here's a homemade minnow trap, just galv. hardware cloth and some soldering. I put suspend some fish food or dog food in some cheesecloth and hang it with a bread twist tie.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

buckdawg said:


> I'll be fishing O'Shaughnessy mainly if that helps. I don't particularly like the idea of leaving my trap out overnight but if that's what you guys suggest I'll do it.
> 
> Thanks!!!


Make sure you check the regs. on traps and nets. In Ohio it is illegal to throw a cast net within 1000ft of any Dam...Not sure about setting traps/seins, but I would definitely look check the regs. first...Lots of WEO's (Wildlife Enforcement Officers) out there this time of year!


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Minnow trap for minnows, cast net for shad. Here's a homemade minnow trap, just galv. hardware cloth and some soldering. I put suspend some fish food or dog food in some cheesecloth and hang it with a bread twist tie.


This looks like a easy one to make???????????

What are some good dimensions? 

How big are the openings that funnel into the cage?

Nice Job! Nik.


----------



## buckdawg (Feb 7, 2007)

thanks for the input guys. i may be leaning towards a trap as i don't think i'm coordinated enough to throw the net  

i may even try to make one. Nik's looks pretty tight!


----------



## BobcatAngler (Jul 28, 2006)

I don't use much live bait, but my vote goes to the seine. This has been effetive for those I have seen use it. Other than minnows, you can get craws and helgies too...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

The Ohio DNR Division of Wildlife 2007-2008 fishing regulations pamplet states: 

"MINNOW OR BAIT FISH TRAPS- It is illegal for anglers to possess or use a minnow or bait fish trap larger than 24 inches in length and 12 inches in width. Additionally, possessing or using a minnow or bait fish trap with an opening larger than one inch is illegal."

Mine is probably 1/4" mesh 20"x10" and the opening is around 1". Mine is used solely in my pond. You'll need to check the regs for more detail on what's legal. I believe you're supposed to put some personal info on the trap as well even if it doesn't say so in the cliff notes pamphlet.


----------



## brhoff (Sep 28, 2006)

Catch minnows...I catch mine at the Old Dutchman, way easier than trying to fish for bait....lazy that way and at $3.00 or so, oh well.


----------



## redhotbuzz (Dec 2, 2004)

I use a homemade trap thats made out of galvinized wire. Tried alot of baits,the best bait Ive found is saltines and sardines in oil mixed up and put in an used onion bag. The bigger the hole hole in the trap allows the big minnows in there. Im not sure ,but I think by law ,the hole in the trap cant be bigger then 1 inch? And the mesh screen cant be more then half inch.


----------



## KWILSON512 (Feb 16, 2007)

I usually buy them because I figure thats one thing that I figure keeps alot of small bait/tackle shops alive is foot traffic due to live bait sales. When I do catch my own I use a trap (home made) kind of similar to the one below but square and tie a little mesh bag in the center. I fill the bag with dogfood, flour and chicken liver and let it stay out for 4-6 hours and its usually pretty full. I also have a 55 gallon tank setup in the garage keep them in while catching more.


----------

